# Obama Switched Sides, a pictorial Essay



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 15, 2015)

I was going to say Obama got hosed, but I realized that Obama got the deal he and Val Jarrett wanted. They wanted a Iran flush with $100B to fund their brothers in Jihad. You can tell it's a very bad deal for the US and Israel just by looking at the reaction in Iran







"Holy Fuck! Not in my wildest dreams did I think we'd get all that! Praise Allah Obama switched sides" -- Javad Zarif 










"Peace in Our Lifetime" -- Obama Chamberlain






"Holy Fuck! Not in my wildest dreams did I think we'd get all that! Praise Allah Obama switched sides" -- Javad Zarif 






I think the sign reads: "Holy Fuck! Not in our wildest dreams did we think we'd get all that! Praise Allah Obama switched sides"


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 15, 2015)

But, it has a 'Snap Back' provision in it. Doesn't THAT make you feel warm all over?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 15, 2015)

You guys make little to zero sense on this issue and are so easily maneuvered with and duped by your pundits. 

Dennis hopper: pop quiz hot shot, what was the justification for economic sanctions placed on iran?

Pop quiz looper.....

If iran has to prove no nukes before sanctions are removed.......

What THEN is the justification for continued economic sanctions? Cuz you said so?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 15, 2015)

Giving the "Death to American" Crowd the bomb and $100B, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 15, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Giving the "Death to American" Crowd the bomb and $100B, what could possibly go wrong?


^ doesnt jive with reality.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 15, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> But, it has a 'Snap Back' provision in it. Doesn't THAT make you feel warm all over?





Snap Back means what happens to Obama's Thong underoos after the Mullahs finish their business.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 15, 2015)

I love how liberals have so much trust in a country that screams for our destruction on a regular basis.
   Shits like an episode of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 15, 2015)

Iran: Death to American, Death to Israel!
US Progressives: As salamu aleiykum!!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 15, 2015)

U.s. conniebots:

Lets send (cough YOUR) kids to war, fuck diplomacy and fuck the debt!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 15, 2015)

G.T. said:


> U.s. conniebots:
> 
> Lets send (cough YOUR) kids to war, fuck diplomacy and fuck the debt!



    Fuck the debt?
  Obamas been doing that with great vigor for the last six years.
It's worn out like a two dollar hooker in Tijuana.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 15, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > U.s. conniebots:
> ...


An even better reason not to go to war and to protect diplomacy.

But like the healthcare bill for Dems -

Conniebots need to decry this bill before they knows whats in it.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 18, 2015)

G.T. said:


> You guys make little to zero sense on this issue and are so easily maneuvered with and duped by your pundits.Dennis hopper: pop quiz hot shot, what was the justification for economic sanctions placed on iran?Pop quiz looper.....If iran has to prove no nukes before sanctions are removed.......What THEN is the justification for continued economic sanctions? Cuz you said so?



Are you actually trying to apologize and run interference for iran, the worst scumhole regime on earth?


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 18, 2015)

G.T. said:


> doesnt jive with reality.



What reality is that, superstar?


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I love how liberals have so much trust in a country that screams for our destruction on a regular basis.Shits like an episode of the Twilight Zone.



There are large numbers of useful idiots in the West who are anti-US/anti-Israel/anti-West, and no amount of facts or reality will convince them how wrong they are.  Some are paid to post lies on the web, others mentally ill, and some are just trolling for effect, but a visit to a facebook page like naomi wolf's (it nauseates me that I am giving this c-nt a mention) will show there are large numbers of unbelivable fucking stupid people out there, a major reason I wish to reduce human population by 90% or more.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 18, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> But, it has a 'Snap Back' provision in it. Doesn't THAT make you feel warm all over?



Y


G.T. said:


> U.s. conniebots:
> 
> Lets send (cough YOUR) kids to war, fuck diplomacy and fuck the debt!



The War was won, Iraq was stable -- and then Obama Switched Sides


----------

